# Review - Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Liquid Wax



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Bought a bottle of this last week as wanted to try it out, thought I'd share my thoughts and pop another quick review up...

Comes in a very distinct bright yellow bottle, with usual nice label, which the front peels away to reveal the instructions...










From their information:

Meguiar's Ceramic Liquid Wax 473ml

Hybrid SiO2 advanced Hybrid Ceramic technology
Seals paint for long-lasting protection against the elements
Extreme water beading action
Easy to use - applies like a traditional liquid wax
Non-whitening on non-painted trim and rubber gaskets

Meguiar's sophisticated Hybrid Ceramic chemistry makes this product as easy to apply as an ordinary liquid wax! Engineered to be applied by either hand or dual action variable speed polisher (DA polisher), this formula produces a slick, protective, water beading layer that seals your paint from the environment. And it may be used on chrome & plastic trim, or as a top coat over traditional waxes & sealants, too!

Interesting and good to know can be used on plastic trim - so no worries about catching any trim and dried residue being left behind, I'd say that's a bonus and adds to the user friendly nature of it.

The product itself is a cream colour and not bright yellow - not sure if I'm a little disappointed about that :lol:

Used a foam applicator pad, once you'd got the pad primed and used it on a few panels, I'd say roughly a £1 coin size amount was plenty to do the panel - depending on size obviously...

Instructions say to layer in a cross hatch way so no spots missed, leave for 3-5 minutes to cure, simply wipe away. This liquid wax doesn't haze up.

Applied as instructed, very easy to apply, waited for a couple of minutes and then wiped off.

Easy ! No other way to put it really, literally wiped on and off with minimal effort.

Can also confirm no issues with plastic trim as deliberately applied (to a small discrete section initially and all okay) to lower bumper trim and all good - possibly made it slightly deeper / richer in colour ???

Was applied by hand today - not sure if applying via DA would improve anything as it was very easy and quick to apply.

Couple of photos of end result - paintwork felt very nice and slick, added a lovely depth and gloss.



















Be interesting to see longevity of the product, but to be honest, it was so quick and easy to apply, it's something I'll probably top up. Will update with some water behaviour when it rains, especially on lower plastic bumper trim as well...

Hope it's of help to someone considering it, thanks for reading :thumb:

Edit: Quick photo of the water behaviour...very impressive :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Andy, I bought this on a whim the other week as it was a decent price on Amazon.

I bought some Prima Banana Gloss off the sales section on here a couple of mths ago and loved the speed and ease of a liquid wax, hence why I bought this after seeing a few reviews, Sheep being one of them I believe.

Like you, it's sooooo easy to use in terms of application and removal and no black plastic staining.

The water behaviour is superb in terms of sheeting and beading.

I love the stuff, longevity I'm not bothered about, ours is already ceramic coated underneath it.


----------



## BrianGT (Apr 11, 2020)

A very nice and concise review! Says everything we need to know. Thank you.

I have used Megs liquid waxes before and the way they come off is a treat. No pressure involved just a wipe. This sounds the same.

The pics look great!!


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Good review. Another one to add to the list of products to try.

Seems like a decent price on Amazon just now - £19?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Good review! It’s a fantastic liquid wax, to the point where I would reach for this over some sprays it’s that easy to use. I’m not going to lie this one is making me want to get M27 - the pro version. Supposedly better in every way, and available in bulk.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

nbray67 said:


> Andy, I bought this on a whim the other week as it was a decent price on Amazon.
> 
> I bought some Prima Banana Gloss off the sales section on here a couple of mths ago and loved the speed and ease of a liquid wax, hence why I bought this after seeing a few reviews, Sheep being one of them I believe.
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy, looks like we're going to get rain today, so I'll see the water behaviour 

How do you find it compared to Banana gloss ?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

BrianGT said:


> A very nice and concise review! Says everything we need to know. Thank you.
> 
> I have used Megs liquid waxes before and the way they come off is a treat. No pressure involved just a wipe. This sounds the same.
> 
> The pics look great!!


Cheers mate, much appreciated.

Not used any other Meguiars liquid wax previously, but have been very pleased with this.

Thanks for the kind comments :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Del-GTi said:


> Good review. Another one to add to the list of products to try.
> 
> Seems like a decent price on Amazon just now - £19?


Cheers mate, sorry to add to your list 

Yes, the current offer looks a very good price - contemplating a 2nd bottle... :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Sheep said:


> Good review! It's a fantastic liquid wax, to the point where I would reach for this over some sprays it's that easy to use. I'm not going to lie this one is making me want to get M27 - the pro version. Supposedly better in every way, and available in bulk.


Cheers mate, it was your review that caught my eye on it.

Wasn't aware about the pro version - will have a look, what (if you know) are the improvements ?

:thumb:


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Cheers for the write up :thumb: I’ve got a bottle of Ultimate Liquid Wax to use but I’m tempted to try this, just thinking whether there is really going to be much difference between the two.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

RT1994 said:


> Cheers for the write up :thumb: I've got a bottle of Ultimate Liquid Wax to use but I'm tempted to try this, just thinking whether there is really going to be much difference between the two.


There is. Ultimate is a great product but HCLW is so, SO much nicer to use, it's almost in a class of it's own when it comes to user friendliness. Beading is also much tighter as well. Topping it with Hybrid Ceramic Detailer also works great, the pair are a fantastic system.


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Sheep said:


> There is. Ultimate is a great product but HCLW is so, SO much nicer to use, it's almost in a class of it's own when it comes to user friendliness. Beading is also much tighter as well. Topping it with Hybrid Ceramic Detailer also works great, the pair are a fantastic system.


Thanks Sheep! I'm happy most reviews I've seen have said how nice it is to use. Couldn't resist the current offer for £19 delivered so ordered some last night :thumb: I've been enjoying using the HCW recently so looking forward to giving this a go as a base.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

RT1994 said:


> Thanks Sheep! I'm happy most reviews I've seen have said how nice it is to use. Couldn't resist the current offer for £19 delivered so ordered some last night :thumb: I've been enjoying using the HCW recently so looking forward to giving this a go as a base.


Looking forward to your thoughts :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks a nice product andy, thanks for the review 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

pt1 said:


> Looks a nice product andy, thanks for the review
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Cheers mate, yes very easy to use and gave great results. Really liking as I said that you can use on plastics, so uncoated sections get a covering and is working well.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Picked up both in Halfords for £38, be interesting to see how they both perform.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Picked up both in Halfords for £38, be interesting to see how they both perform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Liquid wax is a joy to use Andy, as per A.Blue's review and Sheep has positively reviewed both products.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Any idea how long Meguiars claim the durability of the ceramic wax is?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Any idea how long Meguiars claim the durability of the ceramic wax is?


Does it say on the bottle? It's still holding up 2.5 months in to my test. The ceramic Detailer is surprisingly stout chemical resistance wise, and seems to last around a month or 2 in real world. It almost doesn't matter give how easy they are to use.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Couldn't find much if any info on durability


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Sheep said:


> There is. Ultimate is a great product but HCLW is so, SO much nicer to use, it's almost in a class of it's own when it comes to user friendliness. Beading is also much tighter as well. Topping it with Hybrid Ceramic Detailer also works great, the pair are a fantastic system.


You know I was saying in that other thread that 845 is hard to beat? I should try this.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Picked up both in Halfords for £38, be interesting to see how they both perform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy - I'm considering buying the detailer spray - trying to work out if I need / will use it...

Looking forward to your thoughts :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Any idea how long Meguiars claim the durability of the ceramic wax is?


Says "long lasting protection" whatever that means :lol:

I've read 6+ months, but to be honest, it's that easy to apply, I'm not overly concerned if it's less than this...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Mother-Goose said:


> You know I was saying in that other thread that 845 is hard to beat? I should try this.


Not tried Col 845, but this is very easy to apply :thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> Enjoy - I'm considering buying the detailer spray - trying to work out if I need / will use it...
> 
> Looking forward to your thoughts :thumb:


If you don't have any QD left, it's honestly an awesome product. Try it when you're current stuff runs out and then you'll see. It tops up ceramic coatings really well too.

I know I sound like a paid shill but after using both products it was hard for me to reach for anything else (luckily my stupid tests put a stop to messing with products). Now that I'm done with the long term test on my RDX I'm going to start smearing pretty much everything I own on the car to test and review. I also need to use up some stuff so I can clean up/try other stuff. Car is going to weight another 40lbs by the time I'm done applying everything.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Any idea how long Meguiars claim the durability of the ceramic wax is?


No idea on that buddy I'm afraid, durability is a swear word for me :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Sheep said:


> Good review! It's a fantastic liquid wax, to the point where I would reach for this over some sprays it's that easy to use. I'm not going to lie this one is making me want to get M27 - the pro version. Supposedly better in every way, and available in bulk.


@Sheep - did you apply with a foam pad or a microfibre pad ? I used a foam pad as the instructions say, but I need to get some more...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Sheep said:


> If you don't have any QD left, it's honestly an awesome product. Try it when you're current stuff runs out and then you'll see. It tops up ceramic coatings really well too.
> 
> I know I sound like a paid shill but after using both products it was hard for me to reach for anything else (luckily my stupid tests put a stop to messing with products). Now that I'm done with the long term test on my RDX I'm going to start smearing pretty much everything I own on the car to test and review. I also need to use up some stuff so I can clean up/try other stuff. Car is going to weight another 40lbs by the time I'm done applying everything.


Cheers :lol:

Can it be used as a drying aid / have you tried it as a drying aid ?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Is this best on bare paint?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> @Sheep - did you apply with a foam pad or a microfibre pad ? I used a foam pad as the instructions say, but I need to get some more...


I did use a foam pad (by hand, not machine). I think it might be slightly easier to spread thinner with a MF applicator, but it's not exactly hard to get around the car with and it's really not that sensitive to over application.



Andyblue said:


> Cheers :lol:
> 
> Can it be used as a drying aid / have you tried it as a drying aid ?


Haven't tried TBH. I don't really use/care for drying aids.



AndyA4TDI said:


> Is this best on bare paint?


From what I've read meguiars says that this doesn't require stripping/panel wiping to apply and see proper performance. The M27 does require it though, as I believe it has a higher concentration of SiO2.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Applied again today, went on like a breeze - not sure if it was because it had a ‘base’ layer applied last week or I was using slightly more product, but it seemed easier / slicker when applying...


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> Applied again today, went on like a breeze - not sure if it was because it had a 'base' layer applied last week or I was using slightly more product, but it seemed easier / slicker when applying...


How many applications do you think out of one bottle?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

AndyA4TDI said:


> How many applications do you think out of one bottle?


I did an entire Lexus GX460 (basically your land cruiser) plus a bunch of test panels and half of my other car, and you can barely tell I touched it. If you use it right, you'll need very little.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Just a quick photo of the water behaviour - very impressed :thumb:


----------



## rs4john (Jun 29, 2007)

BrianGT said:


> A very nice and concise review! Says everything we need to know. Thank you.
> 
> I have used Megs liquid waxes before and the way they come off is a treat. No pressure involved just a wipe. This sounds the same.
> 
> The pics look great!!


Will this go over Meg's Ultimate Liquid Wax?.
I have 2 coats on mine.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> Just a quick photo of the water behaviour - very impressed :thumb:


Did you take that photo hanging out a house window? Your not helping with the detailing reputation 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Kenan said:


> Did you take that photo hanging out a house window? Your not helping with the detailing reputation
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


:lol: not quite, but not far off


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

rs4john said:


> Will this go over Meg's Ultimate Liquid Wax?.
> I have 2 coats on mine.


The detailer works fine and is lasting 3 weeks so far, the beads are tighter than ULW. Still I would say that the detailer affects the liquid look a bit and slickness but the car stays cleaner and beading improves significantly. The new wax will go on no problem but it's not going to last long over ULW


----------

